# AMD motherbaords vs. Intel motherboards

## alexbuell

Why is it that Intel motherboards can support up to 24GB of RAM whilst AMD motherboards can't have more than 16GB of RAM. Any particular reason why AMD won't let us use more RAM?

----------

## asturm

It's not the Motherboards, it's the CPUs these days. Some Intel CPUs feature a triple channel interface, that's 3x 64 Bit memory controllers compared to the usual 2x 64 Bit controllers found in most Intel and all AMD offerings.

----------

## naelq

nowadays, both Intel & AMD have the memory controller integrated on the CPU, thus the 1st limitation would be the CPU itself  :Smile: 

the 2nd limitation would be the price of RAM modules, that a 4GB module would cost more than twice the price of a 2GB modules.. & AFAIK, assuming you are talking about UDIMMS (regular RAM), +4GB modules are considered to be exotic $$$-wise..

anyway, & as you can see the MoBo's have nothing to be with it  :Wink: 

by the way, what is it that you need more than 4x 2GB RAM for? (or in the case of i7/Xeon X34xx 6x 2GB RAM..) & would really use it!

nael

----------

## alexbuell

 *naelq wrote:*   

> nowadays, both Intel & AMD have the memory controller integrated on the CPU, thus the 1st limitation would be the CPU itself 
> 
> the 2nd limitation would be the price of RAM modules, that a 4GB module would cost more than twice the price of a 2GB modules.. & AFAIK, assuming you are talking about UDIMMS (regular RAM), +4GB modules are considered to be exotic $$$-wise..
> 
> anyway, & as you can see the MoBo's have nothing to be with it 
> ...

 

Is there anything out there that can compile OpenOffice from sources and install within 30 mins? That's the criteria I've in mind for my next gen PC build.

----------

## John R. Graham

Alex, I think your numbers are a little wrong.  For instance, these Intel motherboards allow up to 256GiB of RAM.    :Razz: 

- John

----------

## asturm

I think this is still about desktop hardware, even though someone requested openoffice to build in 30min  :Laughing: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *naelq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> by the way, what is it that you need more than 4x 2GB RAM for? (or in the case of i7/Xeon X34xx 6x 2GB RAM..) & would really use it!
> 
> nael

 

Just one 1024^3 matrix of real numbers is 4 Gb  :Smile:   And my simulations need 4 of those, so for now I am restricted to 512^3 resolution  :Smile: 

Well, that type of simulations are not done on desktop typically (and we are doing 4096^3 ones, 256Gb per matrix, on parallel machines with 1024 cores)

but it is getting close.  Debugging smaller practice  runs on desktop become feasible now  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbuell

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> I think this is still about desktop hardware, even though someone requested openoffice to build in 30min 

 

Yes. Is it doable?

----------

## asturm

Is this the main purpose of your new machine? I mean, how often do you really need to compile OpenOffice?  :Wink: 

Anyway, most systems these days need around 1 to 3 hours (even my low-voltage Core 2 notebook with 4 GB makes it in 2:30) so this isn't that much of a concern as it used to be.

----------

## naelq

@ alexbuell,

i've just received my new toys:

> Intel Xeon x3440

> Intel S3420GPLC

> 6x 2GB Kingston DDR3 1333 ECC REG (i would like to have 4GB instead of 2GB modules, but IMHO, the price is NOT realistic..)

> 4x WD 640GB SATAIII Black

the rig will be used for learning virtualization with KVM.. thus the need for 12GB of RAM.. anyway, hopefully by the end of the week, i'll have an answer for you regarding the compile time of OO (though personally, i don't care how much would it take to compile it..)

by the way, there should be a thread in the forums about Intel i7 CPU's.. take a look on it for some numbers..

@ John R. Graham,

256GB is the total RAM amount, when all 4 sockets occupied! so it should be 256/4=64GB MAX per CPU, so again, it's the CPU.. & since 64/8=8GB the RAM should be ECC REG, it's the RAM  :Wink: 

@ dmpogo,

well, your needs are considered special, (research?) & for special people pay  :Wink: 

nael

*edit, typos..

----------

## John R. Graham

I don't think that's so.  I believe those motherboards are SMP architecture, meaning that all memory is visible to all sockets.  Yep.  Specs here show that the Xeon 7400 series will directly address up to 256GiB.

- John

----------

## naelq

@ John R. Graham,

well sorry my friend, but i have to disagree, the spec of the MoBo (download the manual) explicitly states that it's MAX 8 DIMMS per CPU, which leaves us with 8x8GB=64GB..

as for the Intel specs, i think that it's referring to the fact that since it's SMP, each CPU can address the total 256GB when available by occupying the 4 CPU sockets with the 32 DIMM slots..  :Smile: 

nael

----------

## asturm

For more info on openoffice build times, read this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529291-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-openoffice-start-100.html

Processing power is most important, not size of RAM.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alexbuell,

It depends what else is going on, the following are elapsed time on my Phenom II X3 with 8G RAM and /var/tmp/portage in tmpfs.

```
$ sudo genlop -t openoffice

Password: 

 * app-office/openoffice

     Tue Apr 14 21:06:23 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.1

       merge time: 46 minutes and 20 seconds.

     Fri Apr 17 17:28:56 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.1

       merge time: 17 minutes and 55 seconds.

     Sat Apr 25 13:32:37 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.0.1

       merge time: 21 minutes and 28 seconds.

     Mon May 18 21:56:43 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0

       merge time: 1 hour, 8 minutes and 39 seconds.

     Sat Jul 25 13:54:00 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 6 minutes and 4 seconds.

     Fri Jul 31 18:54:42 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1

       merge time: 32 minutes and 18 seconds.

     Sat Aug  8 10:46:08 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 19 minutes and 6 seconds.

     Sun Aug 16 21:05:47 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Mon Aug 24 00:35:33 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 15 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Fri Sep  4 23:17:33 2009 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 45 minutes and 35 seconds.

     Thu Jan 21 22:53:28 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.1.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 15 seconds.

     Tue Feb 23 21:27:04 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

       merge time: 23 minutes and 10 seconds.

     Sat Feb 27 18:44:41 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

       merge time: 23 minutes and 40 seconds.

     Wed Mar 24 20:40:02 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

       merge time: 56 minutes and 42 seconds.

     Sun Apr 11 12:17:38 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.0

       merge time: 25 minutes and 44 seconds.

     Wed Jun 16 23:05:48 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1

       merge time: 1 hour, 16 minutes and 43 seconds.

     Sat Jul 17 12:20:15 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1

       merge time: 38 minutes and 31 seconds.

```

----------

## alexbuell

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> alexbuell,
> 
> It depends what else is going on, the following are elapsed time on my Phenom II X3 with 8G RAM and /var/tmp/portage in tmpfs.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, so a Phenom II X4 with at least 8GB should do the job quite well. OK, thanks very much, you've helped establish a minimum specification for my 2nd generation box.

----------

## asturm

8 GB max., but 4 GB would surely be enough - as said, it is not as important as you think. Someone was able to build it in 34min with only 2 GB, but a real fast CPU: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5217209.html#5217209

With 8 GB, you can have a small performance boost by putting /var/tmp/portage inside a 6 GB tmpfs.

----------

## alexbuell

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> 8 GB max., but 4 GB would surely be enough - as said, it is not as important as you think. Someone was able to build it in 34min with only 2 GB, but a real fast CPU: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5217209.html#5217209
> 
> With 8 GB, you can have a small performance boost by putting /var/tmp/portage inside a 6 GB tmpfs.

 

Hmm. I was thinking get the fastest processor available with a *good* motherboard, add in 2GB or 3GB depending on the motherboard and it should do the job. The most important items are the processor and motherboard. All others aren't as important well, maybe USB3 would be nice to have!

So... if going with Intel, which chipset would be best? Likewise with AMD, which chipset, I did like the 890FX one.

----------

## naelq

@ alexbuell,

excuse me, but aside from compiling OO, i can not understand what is you are looking for?! i'm pretty sure that almost (if not all) no one would upgrade his system just to have OO compiled @ super-sonic-speeds!

i think that you should carefully decide on the needed computing power, depending on your typical usage scenarios. for instance, if you do lots of multi-tasking stuff or you use some CPU intensive software that would benefit a multi-core CPU, then definitely you should be looking for a dual-core with HT like the i3 530, or a quad-core like the Athlon II x4 630 or greater! (personally, i would go with the i3 530)

if your usage involves memory hungry software,(which up to this moment you did not state any of the kind) then you should consider +4GB RAM. in general, the more RAM you have, the faster your system might be, but what about HDD performance? maybe this is your bottleneck, who knows?!

as you can see, from the previous posts, it all depends on your usage. i hope this would help you get a better picture  :Smile: 

nael

----------

## naelq

oops! didn't see the last line of your last post!   :Embarassed: 

speaking from my humble experience with both linux/hardware..

Option I: (budget)

CPU: Intel core i3 530

MoBo: any Intel H55 based MoBo (note that it already have an integrated on-board graphics, if you are fine with that) personally i would go with an Intel Branded MoBo, with the onboard 1GbE LAN  :Wink: 

RAM: cheapest 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz

Option II: ($$ is not a problem)

CPU: Intel core i7 860

MoBo: Intel P55 based one (again, i would go with Intel Brand..)

RAM: cheapest 4x2GB DDR3 1333MHz

notes:

*. i would choose Intel over AMD, for the following reasons: (which you might not agree with)

>> 1. performance-wise, Intel is cheaper! (for now!)

>> 2. Intel based MoBo, have superior IO performance.

>> 3. as stated above, with Intel's MoBo, you can also have an on-board GbE LAN

>> 4. power consumption, again, Intel dominates!

**. if i were to go the AMD route, then most definitely, the chipset would be nVIDIA.. sorry AMD/ATI but you still have too much to learn..

PS, no i'm not an Intel fan, i'm a fan of my own money!! thus, i would grab whatever gives better results for my money!

nael

----------

## alexbuell

Intel processors are bloody expensive! I think I'll go down the AMD route, a Phenom II 6 core's only £150 in the online websites. Now to select the best AMD chipset. 

Any suggestions?

----------

## d2_racing

Phenom X6 are a little bit faster then the X4 ASAIK.

Maybe a diff of 5-10 minutes on the compilation of OpenOffice.

----------

## alexbuell

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Phenom X6 are a little bit faster then the X4 ASAIK.
> 
> Maybe a diff of 5-10 minutes on the compilation of OpenOffice.

 

But no idea of what sort of AMD chipsets I should be looking at?

----------

## d2_racing

I'm an Intel guy, so I never had a AMD box at home.

----------

## John R. Graham

Got an ancient K8 almost by accident, which is serving my JSP stuff, but, me too:  all the rest are Xeons.

- John

----------

## naelq

@ alexbuell,

Intel i5 650 3.2GHz Quad @ 140.99BPS http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-313-IN  :Smile: 

anyway, if you are locked on the AMD, then my advice would be to go with nVIDIA based MoBo, something like the ASUS M4N98TD EVO

nael

----------

## asturm

Nvidia's desktop chipset division is more or less dead.

 *alexbuell wrote:*   

> But no idea of what sort of AMD chipsets I should be looking at?

 

Of course choose the latest generation of AM3 mainboards, which would be either 880G, 890GX (fine integrated graphics) or 890FX (no IGP, but includes an IOMMU for the first time on a desktop board).

----------

## monsm

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Nvidia's desktop chipset division is more or less dead.
> 
>  *alexbuell wrote:*   But no idea of what sort of AMD chipsets I should be looking at? 
> 
> Of course choose the latest generation of AM3 mainboards, which would be either 880G, 890GX (fine integrated graphics) or 890FX (no IGP, but includes an IOMMU for the first time on a desktop board).

 

Yes looks like you are right regarding Nvidia.  I have been thinking of building a new PC myself too.  I have been thinking more about the box this time and think I'l try a micro ATX box and fit it with the same Phenom II x6.  Looks like there are alternative motherboards from all the usual suspects, e.g.: Asus, Gigabyte, MSI.  My previous 2 PCs was AMD with Asus mobos, so might go that route again.  So  Asus M4A88TD is a candidate.  I am not sure though, I'd have to read some reviews and look for stability.  So not just look at the features, it also needs to be stable...

Let us know what you decide on in the end.

Mons

----------

## alexbuell

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Nvidia's desktop chipset division is more or less dead.
> 
>  *alexbuell wrote:*   But no idea of what sort of AMD chipsets I should be looking at? 
> 
> Of course choose the latest generation of AM3 mainboards, which would be either 880G, 890GX (fine integrated graphics) or 890FX (no IGP, but includes an IOMMU for the first time on a desktop board).

 

Yes, I quite like the 890FX chipset, means it's easier to upgrade parts separately. 

Many thanks!

----------

## asturm

Hm, upgrading parts is the same on all 3 chipsets. An IGP, even if you're going to use a discrete graphics card, comes in handy once there are issues with your system. One more redundant part you can test with and a cheap backup solution should your expensive graphics card be defunct and going through a long RMA cycle. An IOMMU on the other hand is nice for paravirtualization, should you have use for it. Too bad I can't have both yet.

----------

## alexbuell

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Hm, upgrading parts is the same on all 3 chipsets. An IGP, even if you're going to use a discrete graphics card, comes in handy once there are issues with your system. One more redundant part you can test with and a cheap backup solution should your expensive graphics card be defunct and going through a long RMA cycle. An IOMMU on the other hand is nice for paravirtualization, should you have use for it. Too bad I can't have both yet.

 

I have plenty of old PCI cards that'll work just fine if the PCI-e card should explode...

----------

